# October 19th Megabass Open



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

We Already Have A Good Amount Of Entry's And The Fishing Is Getting Awsome. I Had At Least 15lbs Last Night Fall Patterns Are Kicking Inn! Dont Miss Out Get Your App In For A Good Number. ALUM CREEK CAN BE AWSOME THIS TIME OF YEAR!




Thanks To All Who Have Supported In The Past Hope To See You At This Event. 

Jami Norman


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

wow 15lbs, was that 5 fish??? 5 3lbrs!!!!!!! smallies or lms?


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

I had 2 smallys over 4 and missed some other giants. This weekend we will have some colder weather and hopefully a little breezy to get those fish fired up. Last weekends high pressure and hot temps slowed things down quite a bit.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

How did the tourney go Jami? Skies could not have been brighter!


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Wow Jami you definitely know how to catch those Alum smallmouth. Amazing! One day I hope to be as good as you at getting those big bags of smallies out there...nice job!


----------



## jpbasspro (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm curious as to the results of the tourney too. Alum bass have been waaaaayy off for me this year and I was wondering if it was just me or a general trend.....


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

It took 8lbs to win.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

SORRY GUYS I HAVE BEEN GETTING READY FOR KY/BARKLEY FISH OFF.
BUZZ BAIT WON THE TOURNAMENT 50 YRDS FROM ME. FISHING WAS BRUTAL THE BAROMETER WAS REALLY HIGH.
WE HAD 53 TEAMS AND FISHED FROM APPROX 8AM-4PM. 8.6 OR 8.7 WON 4 FISH AND SECOND PLACE WAS REALLY CLOSE BEHIND HIM. 2CD PLACE HAD A 3.33 FOR BB A 530.00 CATCH. SORRY GUYS I DO NOT HAVE THE NAMES IN FRONT OF ME. HAD A GREAT BUNCH OF GUYS AND HAD NO PROBLEMS WITH THE DUCK HUNTERS WE TOLD ALL FISHERMAN TO STAY 400 YRDS AWAY FROM ANY DUCKHUNTERS TILL 10:300 AM WHEN MOST ALL OF THEM HAD LEFT. WE FED EVERYONE DOGS AND CHIPS AND POP AND HERE ARE THE PAYOUTS.
1ST 1,150
2CD 500 + 530BB= 1,030
3RD 400
4TH 350
5TH 200
6TH 100
7TH 75
WE THANK ALL WHO FISHED I AM PROUD TO HAVE ALL OF YOU.

THIS EVENT WAS BROUGHT TO YOU BY WWW.KNOXMARINE-LTD.COM AND KRIEGERFORD.COM



THANKS, JAMI NORMAN


----------

